# Durham Working Class Bookfair - Sat. 3rd November



## The Black Hand (Jul 22, 2007)

1st Annual Working Class Bookfair

Saturday 3rd November 2007 10am - 5pm, 

St. Nicholas Church, Market Place, Durham City

AFTER THE BIG MEETING
Come let us reason together

SPONSORED BY NORTH EAST N.U.M.

Other events to be organised around this and there will also be some meetings


----------



## The Black Hand (Aug 15, 2007)

Attica said:
			
		

> 1st Annual Working Class Bookfair
> 
> Saturday 3rd November 2007 10am - 5pm,
> 
> ...



Anybody coming along or want a stall?


----------



## janeb (Aug 16, 2007)

Would be there but travelling back from Mull that day, hope it goes well


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 5, 2007)

Durham local government link to bookfair;
http://www.durham.gov.uk/durhamcc/d...1?OpenDocument&subject=Working+Class+Bookfair


----------



## Edie (Sep 16, 2007)

WTF is a working class book fair? Are there special books for t'working class


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 23, 2007)

There are no bookshops for the labour movement and associated publishers to sell its publications at in the North East of England.

So yes, there are special books written by and for the working class. There will not be any business books for example.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 23, 2007)

The working class people I know only read the Sun.


----------



## The Black Hand (Sep 26, 2007)

You cannot know many then.


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 7, 2007)

*Publicity in newspaper for bookfair*

Northern Echo 5.10.07 Page 10.

Bookfair

A bookfair for people interested in the history of the working class and the labour movement will be held in ST Nicholas Church in Durham’s market Place, on November 3, from 10am to 5pm. The nearby Market Tavern pub will also sell Jarrow Brewery’s Maggie’s End beer and in the evening, a room will be available for book fair visitors.


----------



## The Black Hand (Oct 30, 2007)

Anarkismo link to bookfair;

http://www.anarkismo.net/newswire.php?story_id=6316&type=otherlibertarianpress&language=en

Anarkismo is the important many languages international anarchist website for the promotion and development of great politics


----------



## The Black Hand (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice local publicity;

http://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/search/display.var.1822392.0.book_fair_success.php


----------

